# Are Outback Terrain Onwers Welcome?



## Cotay

Hi All,

I just picked up an Outback Terrain 250TRS yesterday and will take delivery of it next Saturday. We are trading up from an Aerolite Hybrid (174es) that we purchased last year and realized quickly that we'd made a mistake for our family.

From what I can tell, the Terrain is just a lightened version of the 250RS. Does anyone know the important difference between the two besides the lack of a front end-cap on the 250TRS?

I didn't see any Terrain models listed, but I went ahead and joined because it looks like much of the information here will be applicable. I hope nobody minds.









Thanks!

Erik


----------



## The Blairs

Cotay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just picked up an Outback Terrain 250TRS yesterday and will take delivery of it next Saturday. We are trading up from an Aerolite Hybrid (174es) that we purchased last year and realized quickly that we'd made a mistake for our family.
> 
> From what I can tell, the Terrain is just a lightened version of the 250RS. Does anyone know the important difference between the two besides the lack of a front end-cap on the 250TRS?
> 
> I didn't see any Terrain models listed, but I went ahead and joined because it looks like much of the information here will be applicable. I hope nobody minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Erik


Hi!

We just purchased an Outback Terrain 230TRS and picked it up February 2nd. It is our introduction to the travel trailer market. Unfortunately with the winter weather, we have not had an opportunity to try it out yet!

Personally, I don't know the differences between it and the other Outback models. We ended up selecting it because it had just about everything we were looking (size, toy hauler, bunk beds, dinette, couch and big sleeping area for us) at the price point I felt comfortable with for just entering the market. The only complaint that we have is the small under body storage in the back, but it is enough to store all the set up necessities and the rest of the gear will go in the toy hauler or bed of the tow truck.

We have done some modifications to it already, but know once we get it out there, we will figure out other things to do to it! We have found lots of useful information searching through the threads on this forum.

Just wanted to let you know there is another newbie Terrain owner out here! Hope you enjoy it!

Cheryl


----------



## john7349

Are Outback Terrain owners welcome? 
Of course they are!

Welcome to Outbackers! I'm sure others will know the differences in the Terrain models and will answer any and all questions. Please make your selves at home and enjoy!


----------



## Cotay

The Blairs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just picked up an Outback Terrain 250TRS yesterday and will take delivery of it next Saturday. We are trading up from an Aerolite Hybrid (174es) that we purchased last year and realized quickly that we'd made a mistake for our family.
> 
> From what I can tell, the Terrain is just a lightened version of the 250RS. Does anyone know the important difference between the two besides the lack of a front end-cap on the 250TRS?
> 
> I didn't see any Terrain models listed, but I went ahead and joined because it looks like much of the information here will be applicable. I hope nobody minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Erik


Hi!

We just purchased an Outback Terrain 230TRS and picked it up February 2nd. It is our introduction to the travel trailer market. Unfortunately with the winter weather, we have not had an opportunity to try it out yet!

Personally, I don't know the differences between it and the other Outback models. We ended up selecting it because it had just about everything we were looking (size, toy hauler, bunk beds, dinette, couch and big sleeping area for us) at the price point I felt comfortable with for just entering the market. The only complaint that we have is the small under body storage in the back, but it is enough to store all the set up necessities and the rest of the gear will go in the toy hauler or bed of the tow truck.

We have done some modifications to it already, but know once we get it out there, we will figure out other things to do to it! We have found lots of useful information searching through the threads on this forum.

Just wanted to let you know there is another newbie Terrain owner out here! Hope you enjoy it!

Cheryl
[/quote]

Hi Cheryl,

Congratulations on the new 230TRS! I really liked the regular Outback 230RS that my wife and I walked through about a week ago. I would have jumped on it, but my wife preferred the slide out dinette; we had issues with the 6 of us getting around each other in our non-pop out Hybrid. I am very impressed with the layouts of the Outback line. We are scheduled to take our new TT out in a few weeks...I couldn't wait until the Spring!









What modifications have you done?

Thanks!

Erik


----------



## Cotay

john7349 said:


> Are Outback Terrain owners welcome?
> Of course they are!
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers! I'm sure others will know the differences in the Terrain models and will answer any and all questions. Please make your selves at home and enjoy!


Thanks for the warm welcome John! I am very impressed with the Outback and this site!


----------



## Todd&Regan

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback Terrain! Other than the front and some cosmetic differences on the inside, there isn't big differences between the Outbacks and Outback Terrains. Construction a quality are the same.


----------



## The Blairs

Cotay said:


> Hi Cheryl,
> 
> Congratulations on the new 230TRS! I really liked the regular Outback 230RS that my wife and I walked through about a week ago. I would have jumped on it, but my wife preferred the slide out dinette; we had issues with the 6 of us getting around each other in our non-pop out Hybrid. I am very impressed with the layouts of the Outback line. We are scheduled to take our new TT out in a few weeks...I couldn't wait until the Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What modifications have you done?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Erik


Erik,

We were so excited when we found the 230! We don't have a family that big! It is myself, husband and two kitties...and from what I found out a few days ago, one baby in the fall!... So this one is going to work great for us!

So far, it's been small modifications. We changed out to a a Coleman digital thermostat, an Oxygenics shower head, Maxx Air vent covers and are in the process of installing a Winegard Sensar IV tv antenna. We ran into a snag, because Keystone equipped our Outback with an off brand antenna, which isn't making it a simple swap out.

We a currently looking into a rear slide support. Apparently, you are not supposed to lay on the bed while the slide is in. It will damage the support rails on the ceiling and over time the weight and bouncing from travel down the road will damage them. My husband has found that others are making their own braces to place under the slide on the inside of the trailer to support the slide while it is in. Just something to keep in mind!

We are hoping to get it out to a state park here in Indiana soon! Unfortunately, the freezing rain and snow is halting that. :-( 
So, the first weekend we can, we will be out!

We have a trip to Austin Texas in April, Colorado Springs for July 4th and back to my home state of Pennsylvania in October to the mountains. Other than that, we are shooting to have it out most every other weekend in the local parks. 
We will be traveling with mountain bikes and kayaks, so the toy hauler is going to come in handy!

Cheryl


----------



## Cotay

The Blairs said:


> Hi Cheryl,
> 
> Congratulations on the new 230TRS! I really liked the regular Outback 230RS that my wife and I walked through about a week ago. I would have jumped on it, but my wife preferred the slide out dinette; we had issues with the 6 of us getting around each other in our non-pop out Hybrid. I am very impressed with the layouts of the Outback line. We are scheduled to take our new TT out in a few weeks...I couldn't wait until the Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What modifications have you done?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Erik


Erik,

We were so excited when we found the 230! We don't have a family that big! It is myself, husband and two kitties...and from what I found out a few days ago, one baby in the fall!... So this one is going to work great for us!

So far, it's been small modifications. We changed out to a a Coleman digital thermostat, an Oxygenics shower head, Maxx Air vent covers and are in the process of installing a Winegard Sensar IV tv antenna. We ran into a snag, because Keystone equipped our Outback with an off brand antenna, which isn't making it a simple swap out.

We a currently looking into a rear slide support. Apparently, you are not supposed to lay on the bed while the slide is in. It will damage the support rails on the ceiling and over time the weight and bouncing from travel down the road will damage them. My husband has found that others are making their own braces to place under the slide on the inside of the trailer to support the slide while it is in. Just something to keep in mind!

We are hoping to get it out to a state park here in Indiana soon! Unfortunately, the freezing rain and snow is halting that. :-( 
So, the first weekend we can, we will be out!

We have a trip to Austin Texas in April, Colorado Springs for July 4th and back to my home state of Pennsylvania in October to the mountains. Other than that, we are shooting to have it out most every other weekend in the local parks. 
We will be traveling with mountain bikes and kayaks, so the toy hauler is going to come in handy!

Cheryl
[/quote]

Congratulations about the baby! Camping with the kids is one of the reasons we bought the trailer. Mine are 6, 4, 3, and 1.









Very interesting about the thermostat, it didn't cross my mind to change it out, but after searching the internet I see the reason why. Can you tell me what brand of Air Conditioner that Keystone has installed on our trailers? I presume it's a Coleman, but my Hybrid had a Chinese knockoff called an Advent.









I considered the Maxx Air vents on our prior Hybrid...I may revisit them at some point.

Can you tell me why you are changing out the antenna? Does the factory one not perform well?

I live near Monterey, CA and we just got our first real rain of the year. It has been a mild winter for us so far.

Thanks!

Erik


----------



## Jewellfamily

Todd&Regan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback Terrain! Other than the front and some cosmetic differences on the inside, there isn't big differences between the Outbacks and Outback Terrains. Construction a quality are the same.


In the new models, the 210 - 260 series are the Outback Terrain, anything bigger is basically Outback. They designate the differences basically by the Terrain being a "standard ultra-lite" and the Outback being a "select super-lite". So you get things like wood panels in the fridge doors, solid interior doors instead of hollow core, and upgraded furniture, cabinetry, and lighting in the Outback and bigger campers overall. But you get the same appliances, build quality, appurtenances, looks, etc...so its a trade for size, weight, and money in the end...

I've looked at the Terrains and they look pretty nice. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## kandd

Wife and I own a 2013 321TBH Terrain. Differences are cable operated slides, plastic toilet., cheaper cabinets, 30 amp electrical, 20 lb. propane bottles, possibly cheaper countertops. Also small wardrobe slide in bunkhouse vs. larger one in Outback. Ours does have fiberglass front cap though.


----------



## Cotay

kandd said:


> Wife and I own a 2013 321TBH Terrain. Differences are cable operated slides, plastic toilet., cheaper cabinets, 30 amp electrical, 20 lb. propane bottles, possibly cheaper countertops. Also small wardrobe slide in bunkhouse vs. larger one in Outback. Ours does have fiberglass front cap though.


Interesting. I presume that the regular Outback has a hydraulic operated slide? Are there any operational concerns related to the cable actuated slides?

I keep seeing 2014 250RS' for sale, but they are no longer listed on Keystone's site. I assume they were early production for the 2014 year and that production has now shifted to the 250TRS.

I found a few 250RS' that were the same price as our 250TRS...they must be blowing them out. To be honest I would still go with the TRS for the weight savings. The GVWR for the 250RS is only 50 pounds higher than the 250TRS, so I'll make due with plastic instead of porcelain.


----------



## Todd&Regan

All Outbacks, Terrains included, are now manufactured with the Norco BAL Accu-Slide. They no longer use the LCI through frame slide-out. Through some research I've found that Accu-Slide weighs less than the LCI through frame slide out, probably why Keystone made the switch. There are also no exposed gears with Accu-Slide, however there are four exposed stainless steel cables. The Accu-Slide is what's on my new 301BQ. First thing I noticed, other than the exposed cables, is operation is much quieter. Looking through some other RV forums there appears to be very few complaints about the Norco Accu-Slide.
Accu-Slide service manual


----------



## Cotay

Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.

Thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Cotay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just picked up an Outback Terrain 250TRS yesterday and will take delivery of it next Saturday. We are trading up from an Aerolite Hybrid (174es) that we purchased last year and realized quickly that we'd made a mistake for our family.
> 
> From what I can tell, the Terrain is just a lightened version of the 250RS. Does anyone know the important difference between the two besides the lack of a front end-cap on the 250TRS?
> 
> I didn't see any Terrain models listed, but I went ahead and joined because it looks like much of the information here will be applicable. I hope nobody minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Erik


Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new Outback Terrain 250TRS!!

Glad you found us! You'll find a lot of great and people willing to share it!


----------



## booboopercy

Cotay said:


> Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.
> 
> Thanks!


Cotay,
I have a 2013 273TRL Terrain. Mine has a Genesis system in it. There is a blue button on the front to push for Bluetooth. I would think that all newer trailers would have Bluetooth enabled systems in them. I had to read the manual to configure mine, but love it for playing Pandora from my phone app. Hope this helps a bit. Love my Terrain by the way.


----------



## Cotay

booboopercy said:


> Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.
> 
> Thanks!


Cotay,
I have a 2013 273TRL Terrain. Mine has a Genesis system in it. There is a blue button on the front to push for Bluetooth. I would think that all newer trailers would have Bluetooth enabled systems in them. I had to read the manual to configure mine, but love it for playing Pandora from my phone app. Hope this helps a bit. Love my Terrain by the way.
[/quote]

I haven't had a chance to call Keystone, but I can definitely confirm that there is no Bluetooth or DVD in the trailer. There is a single DIN Jensen CD player and a 24" Sansui TV...a far cry from the DVD/Bluetooth and 32" TV they said was in the unit. I don't mind the smaller TV so much since I think a 32" might be too big for the trailer, but it's the principle of the matter. I probably should have checked this before purchasing. Interestingly, when I first spoke with Keystone about this they indicated that a dealer can remove features if they wish. In this case, that isn't the case...and the pictures of the 250TRS on the Keystone website show the Jensen CD player, not the RV type wall unit.


----------



## jake's outback

Welcome to the site. I agree you are Outbackers and not SOB ( some other brand ) . My 0.02
Welcome.


----------



## Gaffer222

Cotay said:


> Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.
> 
> Thanks!


Cotay,
I have a 2013 273TRL Terrain. Mine has a Genesis system in it. There is a blue button on the front to push for Bluetooth. I would think that all newer trailers would have Bluetooth enabled systems in them. I had to read the manual to configure mine, but love it for playing Pandora from my phone app. Hope this helps a bit. Love my Terrain by the way.
[/quote]

I haven't had a chance to call Keystone, but I can definitely confirm that there is no Bluetooth or DVD in the trailer. There is a single DIN Jensen CD player and a 24" Sansui TV...a far cry from the DVD/Bluetooth and 32" TV they said was in the unit. I don't mind the smaller TV so much since I think a 32" might be too big for the trailer, but it's the principle of the matter. I probably should have checked this before purchasing. Interestingly, when I first spoke with Keystone about this they indicated that a dealer can remove features if they wish. In this case, that isn't the case...and the pictures of the 250TRS on the Keystone website show the Jensen CD player, not the RV type wall unit.
[/quote]

Did you ever receive a resolution from Keystone on the missing DVD/Bluetooth?


----------



## mdcarter30

Gaffer222 said:


> Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.
> 
> Thanks!


Cotay,
I have a 2013 273TRL Terrain. Mine has a Genesis system in it. There is a blue button on the front to push for Bluetooth. I would think that all newer trailers would have Bluetooth enabled systems in them. I had to read the manual to configure mine, but love it for playing Pandora from my phone app. Hope this helps a bit. Love my Terrain by the way.
[/quote]

I haven't had a chance to call Keystone, but I can definitely confirm that there is no Bluetooth or DVD in the trailer. There is a single DIN Jensen CD player and a 24" Sansui TV...a far cry from the DVD/Bluetooth and 32" TV they said was in the unit. I don't mind the smaller TV so much since I think a 32" might be too big for the trailer, but it's the principle of the matter. I probably should have checked this before purchasing. Interestingly, when I first spoke with Keystone about this they indicated that a dealer can remove features if they wish. In this case, that isn't the case...and the pictures of the 250TRS on the Keystone website show the Jensen CD player, not the RV type wall unit.
[/quote]

Did you ever receive a resolution from Keystone on the missing DVD/Bluetooth?
[/quote]

I just bought a 2014 230TRS. According to the dealer paperwork, it has a Bluetooth/DVD, but in reality, only a Jensen AM/FM/CD. Well, prior to signing docs, I informed the dealer of this and told them I expected a DVD. Things were taken care of and just picked up the unit this past Friday (6/6/2014) and it now has the DVD player.

According the the manufacturers rep at the dealer, "the Bluetooth/DVD are often in short supply, so the units get sent out with a standard AM/FM/CD. These can be swapped out at any service center under warranty".


----------



## Gaffer222

mdcarter30 said:


> Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.
> 
> Thanks!


Cotay,
I have a 2013 273TRL Terrain. Mine has a Genesis system in it. There is a blue button on the front to push for Bluetooth. I would think that all newer trailers would have Bluetooth enabled systems in them. I had to read the manual to configure mine, but love it for playing Pandora from my phone app. Hope this helps a bit. Love my Terrain by the way.
[/quote]

I haven't had a chance to call Keystone, but I can definitely confirm that there is no Bluetooth or DVD in the trailer. There is a single DIN Jensen CD player and a 24" Sansui TV...a far cry from the DVD/Bluetooth and 32" TV they said was in the unit. I don't mind the smaller TV so much since I think a 32" might be too big for the trailer, but it's the principle of the matter. I probably should have checked this before purchasing. Interestingly, when I first spoke with Keystone about this they indicated that a dealer can remove features if they wish. In this case, that isn't the case...and the pictures of the 250TRS on the Keystone website show the Jensen CD player, not the RV type wall unit.
[/quote]

Did you ever receive a resolution from Keystone on the missing DVD/Bluetooth?
[/quote]

I just bought a 2014 230TRS. According to the dealer paperwork, it has a Bluetooth/DVD, but in reality, only a Jensen AM/FM/CD. Well, prior to signing docs, I informed the dealer of this and told them I expected a DVD. Things were taken care of and just picked up the unit this past Friday (6/6/2014) and it now has the DVD player.

According the the manufacturers rep at the dealer, "the Bluetooth/DVD are often in short supply, so the units get sent out with a standard AM/FM/CD. These can be swapped out at any service center under warranty".
[/quote]

I think the rep is full of it as I have looked at a ton 250TRS listings online and every picture has the same radio without DVD or Bluetooth. I have a 250TRS on order and it should be at the dealer's lot next week. Should be interesting when I ask where the DVD/Bluetooth is.


----------



## daves700

I pick up my 260TRS on Tuesday, it does not have a Bluetooth or DVD. They called keystone and was told my model does not come with the dvd because of where it is located (mounted below the cabinets). I am pushing for a DVD but I am ok if it does not have one. Most (if any) of the movie watching will be in the bunkroom.


----------



## MVFD638

Cotay said:


> Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Cotay,
I realize that your original post was over three months ago but I noticed that our new 2014 Terrain 250 did not have the Bluetooth/DVD stereo during our PD walkthrough on 6/24/14 at Holman Motors in Batavia, OH. I knew it was listed on the website as having the DVD/Bluetooth Stereo but it only had the Jensen AM/FM/CD player installed. I brought this up during the walkthrough and the tech said that the terrains didn't have the upgraded equipment installed, and that only the more expensive models had them. I stopped the walkthrough and had them check their website on my stock number and item equipped, and it was listed on their website as well as being listed on the invoice to the dealer from the manufacture. I let them know that not having the stereo I expected was kind of a deal breaker for me and the dealer decided to remove the stock TV and upgrade it to the same size HD TV with a built in DVD player and also to replace the stock stereo with a Bluetooth compatible stereo. They went to Best Buy or HHGregg while we waited and had them installed before we left with the trailer at no extra cost to us. The dealer let me know that they had removed the stereo listed and all terrains on their lot and replaced it with the standard AM/FM/CD listing and that no one else that had purchase one of the terrains from them had noticed the discrepancy before. Overall I had a good experience with Holman Motors and the fact that they worked hard to "make it right" with me says a lot for their operation.


----------



## Country_Mouse

MVFD638 said:


> Does anyone know where the "DVD/BLuetooth system" is located on the 2014 Terrains? In our initial walthrough at purchase I only saw the Jensen AM/FM/CD under the cabinets. I spoke with Keystone today and they looked up my VIN and said it should have a DVD/Bluetooth system, but I really do not remember seeing it. If one is not installed I am going to purchase a single DIN DVD/Bluetooth and run video cables to the TVs.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Cotay,
I realize that your original post was over three months ago but I noticed that our new 2014 Terrain 250 did not have the Bluetooth/DVD stereo during our PD walkthrough on 6/24/14 at Holman Motors in Batavia, OH. I knew it was listed on the website as having the DVD/Bluetooth Stereo but it only had the Jensen AM/FM/CD player installed. I brought this up during the walkthrough and the tech said that the terrains didn't have the upgraded equipment installed, and that only the more expensive models had them. I stopped the walkthrough and had them check their website on my stock number and item equipped, and it was listed on their website as well as being listed on the invoice to the dealer from the manufacture. I let them know that not having the stereo I expected was kind of a deal breaker for me and the dealer decided to remove the stock TV and upgrade it to the same size HD TV with a built in DVD player and also to replace the stock stereo with a Bluetooth compatible stereo. They went to Best Buy or HHGregg while we waited and had them installed before we left with the trailer at no extra cost to us. The dealer let me know that they had removed the stereo listed and all terrains on their lot and replaced it with the standard AM/FM/CD listing and that no one else that had purchase one of the terrains from them had noticed the discrepancy before. Overall I had a good experience with Holman Motors and the fact that they worked hard to "make it right" with me says a lot for their operation.
[/quote]

Thank you for sharing your experience with Holman. I am considering purchasing the 2015 250TRS from them all the way here from Southern California. I will make sure to have them check this! Bluetooth is a real selling point here!


----------



## KamperKen

We recently purchased a Terrain 245tbh! love it so far. We are having an issue with audio running for a short while then it cuts out. Sometimes if we turn it off and then leave it for a while it will come back on and then cut out agsin. Then other days it will run forever without cutting out. Anyone else have this problem? If so what did you do to fix it?


----------



## KamperKen

KamperKen said:


> We recently purchased a Terrain 245tbh! love it so far. We are having an issue with audio running for a short while then it cuts out. Sometimes if we turn it off and then leave it for a while it will come back on and then cut out agsin. Then other days it will run forever without cutting out. Anyone else have this problem? If so what did you do to fix it?


Well after googling the problem I discovered a thread with 170 posts on Forest River Forums about the iRV 33 and 66 radios. It seems there are others out there with issues. Here is the link: 
http://www.forestriverforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=940662&posted=1#post940662

We have filed an warranty claim and a new radio has been ordered. Just hope it is one that was recently made as the company has said it has fixed the problems. Some who posted in the thread had swapped out 3 or 4 different radios all successively having issues still.


----------

